# Even more free patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


----------



## Lori2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the site, easy download of patterns


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Have looked at some of patterns and they are keepers. Will be putting in some time on these.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

some very nice patterns!! Thank you!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for he link. Lots of easy patterns and inspiration.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the information, always on the look out for free patterns, I'm cheap.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh No. Do not tempt me! Have saved link. I have so much will power, I will look at more patterns! No Won't power at all!.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I did not get a pic of any of the "flower" patterns. Did anyone else have this problem? The others worked fine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ElisabethG90 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

